# Bussit > HSL-alueen paikallisliikenne >  Siuntion linjojen kalusto

## Bussihullu

Hei kaikki joukkoliikennetietäjät!

Haluaisin tietää, että mitä kalustoa Siuntion linjoilla käytetään (linjat 912-917), kun ei Kuukankorvesta löydy.  :Laughing:

----------


## kallio843

Väittäisin että pikkubusseilla ajetaan.

----------

